# SKX power reserve 20 hours!



## JustinianIV (Dec 28, 2016)

A month ago I bought a new SKX009 off the grey market. After it stopped on me in the night, I decided to test the power reserve. I've had two tests.

In the first test, I wound it by shaking it side-to-side (like I was casually about to roll dice) for about 2.5 minutes. I then let it sit by itself over-night. It went about 18 hours.

In the second test I wound it in the same manner, but for about 5 minutes. It went for about 20 hours.

My understanding is that the watch is supposed to have a 40 hour power reserve, so I'm wondering if I should send it back to the company I bought it from for repairs, with whom I have a 2 year warranty.

On the other hand, it's not really a big problem for me, since this is my daily watch. I'm mainly concerned that it's a sign of a bigger issue with the movement that needs sorting. Plus, it should work within the specs when it is a new watch.

I appreciate any help.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

If it's brand new then I'd certainly be asking for a replacement or putting in a warranty claim - I've got an SXK which hasn't been serviced for about 8 years and get much more life out of the power reserve. It also keeps time very well too!


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Ask for a replacement. One possibility is that it's been sitting in storage and the lubricants are no longer fresh and, thus, it would need a servicing. A bit unlikely though as most watches will stay in storage for some time, sometimes even for years yet they still function accordingly.

Bigger problems would be in the mainspring perhaps or various other parts. Definitely ask for a replacement or even a refund if they won't comply.


----------



## JustinianIV (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks, gentlemen. I will contact the seller today and see if he can't either send me a replacement or give me a full refund.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Ransack their village and behead the local chieftain if they refuse to comply! :tongue:


----------



## JustinianIV (Dec 28, 2016)

I might just have to do that! I'm looking through their conditions now, and so far it mentions only sending it in for repairs. I suppose that's not so bad, although it would take longer.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Does it give any indication in the instruction book on how long it take to fully wind as the quoted power reserve will be from fully wound.


----------



## JustinianIV (Dec 28, 2016)

richy176 said:


> Does it give any indication in the instruction book on how long it take to fully wind as the quoted power reserve will be from fully wound.


 Good question. I haven't read it myself, but from google I have read only of people saying 40+ hours. I didn't get an instruction book with mine, probably because it was grey market.


----------



## JustinianIV (Dec 28, 2016)

Whoops, I meant to say about 2-3 minutes of winding, not 40+ hours.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

gimli said:


> Ransack their village and behead the local chieftain if they refuse to comply! :tongue:


 So Kaiser Soze does exist. :evil9kf:


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

I believe that you should shake it for 30 seconds then wear it for a day, then test it. That is the true test of its power reserve IMHO.


----------



## IAmATeaf (Dec 4, 2011)

Wasn't there an article where if the rotor wasn't aligned properly then it wouldn't wind the watch correctly on wrist, result being low power reserve?

As others have stated if it's new then send it back.


----------



## Velizark0 (Oct 29, 2016)

@JustinianIV Jut put your watch on for a full active day and check again...
Do not shake your watch for 2-5-15 min as doesn't apply proper winding!

If you get a watch with see trough back and start shaking it will notice that most of the time your rotor will stay still as your movement are the same ( automatic winders rotate the watches does not shake them :yes: )

Hope that helps :thumbsup:


----------



## JustinianIV (Dec 28, 2016)

Velizark0 said:


> @JustinianIV Jut put your watch on for a full active day and check again...
> Do not shake your watch for 2-5-15 min as doesn't apply proper winding!
> 
> If you get a watch with see trough back and start shaking it will notice that most of the time your rotor will stay still as your movement are the same ( automatic winders rotate the watches does not shake them :yes: )
> ...


 Thanks! There is so much contradictory info online. Still, it has stopped within 15 hours of me not wearing it despite having had a full day of chasing my 2 year old around. I bet, then, that the problem is that it's not winding. Anywho, I sent it back and it is currently being inspected.


----------



## JustinianIV (Dec 28, 2016)

UPDATE: After almost 6 weeks, the grey market dealer sent me a new 009. I tested the power reserve and it lasted just under 40 hours. I'm not sure if I charged it fully, but that's close enough for me.

My only question is the time keeping. How much can it be off by each day and still be consistent? I don't mean within spec, I mean compared to itself. After wearing it for 3 weeks it's been getting -4, -4, -5,-7,-6, -7, -5. I assume this isn't anything to worry about.


----------



## Velizark0 (Oct 29, 2016)

Don't worry about anything less than 15 sec a day matey...

Wear in good health and be proud :thumbsup:


----------



## JustinianIV (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks, man. I've really missed having it. Joy!


----------



## JustinianIV (Dec 28, 2016)

CRAP! It's acting up again several weeks later. After wearing it for about 8 active hours a day since I got it back over a month ago, it stopped overnight. I reset it and it is now losing about 90 seconds a day. Absolutely zero accidents with it. I did take it wading in the pool a couple of times, but it was fine after that.

I'm going to send it back to the grey market dealer for the second time. I don't know if this particular dealer only sells dodgy SKXs or if I'm just unlucky. Still the whole thing has kind of left me a bit sour on the watch. Maybe it just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## IAmATeaf (Dec 4, 2011)

The hairspring could be tangled, a well reported issue with this movement, a short but firm tap of the watch into your palm normally sorts this out. As the SKX doesn't have a display back you can't see or confirm if the hairspring is tangled but the a firm tap shouldn't do it any harm.


----------



## JustinianIV (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks, IAmATeaf. There is also the distant possibility that I recorded the time wrong on my app. Anyway, it's been running quite consistently since then, so I will just ignore it.


----------

